# Extending the Validity (enter date to Saudi) of Work-visit visa



## flausbert (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I got the visa this month and i am suppose to enter Saudi the latest on 8th of August. Due to some work-wise circumstances, I should be in Saudi beginning of September. At this point, I would very much appreciate if you could expound what the procedure is. Is it possible to extend or I should apply again to get new visa. If that is the case, for new visa, can i use old invitation from company or I should get also new invitation. Thanks a bunch in advance


----------

